# ASG's Photo's



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Photo 1:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Photo 2:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Photo 3:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Photo 4:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW :tongue: :77:

:blob1: Would like to go for the buff

Congratualtions


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Photo 5:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Bosman,

You want me to sit salivating in front of my screen

Nice photos, fantastic animals, great trophies

Thanks for sharing :smile:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Photo 6:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

nimrod-100 said:


> Hey Bosman,
> 
> You want me to sit salivating in front of my screen
> 
> ...


Glad you like them. Craig will come and explain them.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Photo 7:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Bossie!

I can't see the images but I'll explain.

Those buff are still babies but give them another 5 years or so and then...
The Waterbuck is the one that I will be hunting next August in Alldays.
The rest are just a few trophy photos that my clients hunted with their foreign hunting clients.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Photo 5:


I was watching a herd of Buff yesterday at a watering hole there by me, hoping to see something like this, but no such luck. Very nice young Buff bull indeed.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Thanks Bossie!
> 
> I can't see the images but I'll explain.
> 
> ...


It is a pleasure, I just don't understand why you can't see it on your computer.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I have no idea why I can't see them!?

The low quality photo of the buff is of a bull that they never even knew about!:jaw: 
They've had trackers on him for a few days now and they're bringing in a capture team to dart him so they can move him to one of their breeding projects.

It's always nice to find something like that on your 70 000 hectare property?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, the blond maid behind the giraffe is a nice trophy.:angel:

Nice Waterbucks, maybe in August ?
Thanks for sharing this nice pictures Craig.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

ASG sometimes photos on a thread dont load for me either. but if all you are getting is a little box with a red cross, where the photo should be, right click the red cross and choose the option "show photo" and it should load. 

Ryan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bliksem!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Frank,

Rather refer to her as a lady.... In SA a maid is something else to your meaning....


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Craig,

By the way I am more than willing to dart that bull for them......... with my bow!!!!!!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I wouldn't mind darting that buff either.

Now you guys know why my job is so difficult.
I see all these *other* guys hunting these beautiful animals and I can't even afford to hunt for biltong.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

But you can afford a new bike??????


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Drenalin,

The bike is cheaper than hunting!

There's transport, day fees, trophy fees, booze, food, butchering costs, taxidermy costs etc. 
Also... for every rand I spend hunting, the missus can spend a rand on something she likes so a R5000.00 hunting trip is actually R 10000.00

Now you see why I'll have to be a Billionaire to hunt a Buff!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Same on my side.... everything I get she gets the same amount of money.... so I know exactly how it goes. Craig maybe cut out on the booze and your trip will only cost you R2500-00


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice pics ASG!!!! 
:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Same on my side.... everything I get she gets the same amount of money.... so I know exactly how it goes. Craig maybe cut out on the booze and your trip will only cost you R2500-00


Jan: "Piet, I see the price of booze went up."

Piet: " Ja Jan, you will have to buy less meat then."


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Awesome pics............*

I am hoping to hunt Africa after I retire from the Army in 2 years......can't wait. :tongue:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

mdewitt71 said:


> *Awesome pics............*
> 
> I am hoping to hunt Africa after I retire from the Army in 2 years......can't wait. :tongue:


You have to, with out a question.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie & Drenalinjunkie8,

Seeing as afew okes know about the whole 50/50 thing, I've got a pretty funny story that one of my clients told me. He and his wife have the same deal and for this story I'll call him Piet.

Piet and I were talking about hunting (what else?) when I brought up Eland.
Old Piet's face sommer went pale and then red with anger when I mentioned "Eland"

This was his story...

A couple of years ago, my boet & I went hunting doer by Jan's farm in Ellisras.
I saw he had elande and asked how much he'll charge his old pel for a bull.
Jan tuned me that they are 5 grand, any size! Now that's a lekker price I thought and decided that I'm going to chow Eland biltong while checking the kerrie cup.

On the second day of hunting, I check this moerse blou nek bul with a herd of cows and after a hell of a long stalk I get ready to put a .375 soft nose in the plumbing. The bull was about 150m from where I was sitting and after a moer of a long time, I check my opportunity to take the shot.

I was using an anthill as a rest and as I squeezed the trigger, I flinched or something but I pulled the blerrie shot and hit the bull in the lel below his neck. I was so bliksems the moer in wif myself that I thought I was going to break my rifle on the anthill because I was down 5 grand for a bok I wounded!

I then called Jan on the walkie talkie and tuned him to bring his best tracker and also sommer the dogs. The tracker immediatly found blood where my bull was and we started to follow. One of the sniffled in the veld a few meters away and started barking. We went to check why the dog was barking and there we see a dead eland kalfie. A perfect heart shot! My bullet went through the bulls lel and hit the kalfie lying in the grass.

Now remember...Jan tuned me it was 5 grand any size, so now I was down 
10 grand!!!!!
Anyway, after following the blood spoor of the bull, we lost it after about 100meters and never found that blerrie bull. My total expense for the week came to 13 grand with dop and chow and day fees etc. 

When I rocked up at home with 2 half full checkers packets of meat from my kalfie I tuned my wife that I didn't get anything and ou Jan maar gave me some meat for a potjie.

Two weeks later I went to the bank and checked that there was a moer of lot of bucks missing. When I phoned my wife to tell her that we've somehow been robbed she tuned me... "Ja jou bliksem! Ek het eergister met Jan se vrou gepraat toe sy gebel het om te se dat hulle jou gekwesde bul gesien het en dat hy okay is. Sy het my ook vertel van die kalfie! Ek het toe gister my 50% ontrek. Jou kalfie is in die pressure cooker en maak seker dat die kinders vroeg in die bed kom. Ek sien jou volgende week."

Jaaa ou Craig, daar kos dit my R26 000.00 vir a bord stew en nou weet jy hoekom ek nie elande laaik nie.


----------



## PRIVATE RYAN (Jul 17, 2007)

*Trophy*

Nice trophy!

The giraffe is not that bad either!

hhehehehe


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Arme ou "PIET", dis nou 'n [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bossie & Drenalinjunkie8,
> 
> Seeing as afew okes know about the whole 50/50 thing, I've got a pretty funny story that one of my clients told me. He and his wife have the same deal and for this story I'll call him Piet.
> 
> ...




Sorry I am laughing so hard but a hell of a story.

I spent R5000.00 on a Eland cow and to the Vulture and Jackal foundation on my very first bowhunt expedition a few years ago. Dis maar 'n Gatslag.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

I'm sure we've all contributed to the well being of jackals, vultures and other bush critters. I donated a warthog sow and almost a kudu bull.
Amazing how you learn from costly mistakes huh? I'll never take a very angled quartering away shot on a kudu again. I only got one lung!:mg:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> I'm sure we've all contributed to the well being of jackals, vultures and other bush critters. I donated a warthog sow and almost a kudu bull.
> Amazing how you learn from costly mistakes huh? I'll never take a very angled quartering away shot on a kudu again. I only got one lung!:mg:


They can teach you in a class room about shot placements and angels, broadheads and kineticks etc. But the most expensive school fees in the bush is what's going to teach where to shoot and with what to shoot. 

I learnt a lot from reading and listening, but I learnt the most from doing.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Nice trophies*

Craig,
Very very very nice!What do you estimate that Waterbuck?Maybe 31-33''.Did the blond shoot the Giraffe with a rifle?Some nice Kudu as well.
Philip


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

That's the truth! The school of hard knocks always produces the best students.

Philip,

We've also been estimating the Waterbuck at about 31" to 33".
It's difficult without a side view to be sure though. With a good sweep he could even go 34".

I think the giraffe was a rifle hunt although that specific client mostly caters for bowhunters.
She's cute hey?:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> I think the giraffe was a rifle hunt although that specific client mostly caters for bowhunters.
> She's cute hey?:wink:


Nice giraffe, very nice giraffe can not see enough:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

ASG said:


> Bossie & Drenalinjunkie8,
> 
> Seeing as afew okes know about the whole 50/50 thing, I've got a pretty funny story that one of my clients told me. He and his wife have the same deal and for this story I'll call him Piet.
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!! Arme donder! Eina!!!


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

that is a sad story but funny


----------

